# Digitizer MB and PE DESIGN NEXT digitizing software programs



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought both Digitizer MB and PE DESIGN NEXT.
(Both were EXTREMELY expensive.)

Does anyone else have these programs?
If so, what do you think of them?

How are they in comparison to other similarly priced programs?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Believe it or not, PE Design does the best job with truetype fonts than the more "commercial" softwares. They are great beginner softwares.


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

I bought PE design 8 - it is a beginners program, geared more toward the home market, personally I wish I had bought Wilcom upfront. Training and the learning curve when you change to a commercial program was not worth the headache!!
Just my 2 cents


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilcom is the best, but very expensive.

Digitizer MB works fine for me! (it is also by Wilcom) It has got a good ttf converter and i can do most work that i want to do with it.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I have PE Design Next. It's my first digitizing software, but I have extensive experience with other types of graphic software.

So far, it gets the job done. I digitize all my work. There are probably some more "power tools" in Wilcom, but I haven't needed them yet. Maybe in time I will.

Or, may I just don't know what I don't know.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a new digitizing program out...it is Perla 8800S..check it out at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFxTCKBt9X0&feature=BF&list=PLCE18082B231C98FE&index=2[/media]

normally around $1800 but intro price of $999 I think it is someway connected to PULSE..


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for that link Charles.

Looks very similar to what I am using (PE Design Next), and it has a couple things I would like to have - the little "eye" icon and the lock function that he showed around 3 minutes in.

Comparably priced to PE Design as well.


----------



## mrsshrimpy (Aug 6, 2011)

I know how to digitize, but I out-source most of my digitizing because digitizing.net is so cheap and the turn around is crazy fast. Quality is great 95% of the time. I think I had to edit part of a design one time after several edit requests didnt resolve the problem. Most left chest logos are less than $10. That's invaluable to me cause my time is expensive. I have PE DESIGN and I like it, but I've never tried anything else.


----------



## NavyGuy (May 26, 2011)

Both are good programs. I use Digitizer for most of my manual digititizing as that was the program I learned on. Digitizer MB doesn't put in the forced trims I like for fonts. The new version MBX does add this function and Corel Draw. I use Next for my designs when adding fonts because I can control the thread trims and the font options. As to being expensive I think they are great values for home machines or small embroidery businesses. The commercial software is way more expensive.


----------



## Diversified (Mar 27, 2012)

I have purchased Brother PE Design Next software and I am using it to try to digitize logos and I am not having much luck. I am getting for sloppy/not clean/difficult to read text in the logos and sometimes the picture portion of logos isn't working. Any advice? Or somewhere I can look to get a tutorial? I have googled and read the manual but cannot find anything helpful.


----------



## bellasi (Oct 2, 2013)

I purchased PE design Next 9.13 pretty much time now with good affordable price and i am really satisfied with it. It gets the job done and digitizes all my work easily. to talk about this : [email protected]


----------



## Southernclass (Jul 4, 2015)

Bellasi -- I recently purchased the PE Design Next and so far I have been very unimpressed. Maybe I just need to give it more time, but I can't figure out some basic functions. 

For example, do you know how to combine or merge separate pes files into one design to stitch out? I cannot figure that out and can't find it in the manual or anywhere. I've been researching for hours.

Years ago, I used Pulse Signature for digitizing and it was very good. Even as old as it was, it's much better than the PE Design that I'm trying to use now. 

I want this to work, so do you have any suggestions on how to make it work better? I would love to hear from someone that seems to like this software, maybe I'm not giving it a chance....

thanks!


----------



## Southernclass (Jul 4, 2015)

I ordered a full set of fonts from a design site. But, I am having problems understanding how to combine them into one design. They are separate PES files. I need some help understanding how to use them. Does anyone know how to combine 3 separate files into one design in my software? I am trying to combine them for a monogram. So, I chose the first one for the screen, but there are no instructions on how to load the second and third one to the same screen. It made me open a new file each time. I have looked through all of my manual and it doesn't say anything about combining files.

I used to use Pulse Signature digitizing software which was much more advanced and I can't figure this one out -- it should be easier.


----------

